# Trial in Görlitz / Bilder der Session



## franktrial (11. Oktober 2006)

Beim Turnier in Marienberg wurde ja davon geredet das sich ein paar in Görlitz treffen wollen, ich glaube so in drei Wochen, könnten man da mal richtigen Termin klar machen.


----------



## rusty84 (11. Oktober 2006)

28.10. war im gespräch..zumindest das wochenende... mal sehen ob es bis dahin mit dem gelände klappt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 525Rainer (11. Oktober 2006)

um was gehts da genau? bin die wochenenden jetzt häufig zittau, hoyerswerda, dresden und umgebung.. deswegen..


----------



## franktrial (11. Oktober 2006)

Ein paar Leute wollte sich zum trialen in Görlitz treffen.


----------



## plazermen (11. Oktober 2006)

Damm, ich bin jetzt da weggezogen (zgorzelec)


----------



## Trialmaniax (11. Oktober 2006)

hmm. wäre vielleicht dabei, aber nur im Deutschen Teil. Der polnische sah irgendwie arg krass aus..


----------



## rusty84 (11. Oktober 2006)

ja nur deutscher teil.sonst kann schnell mal das rad weg sein. paar berliner und cottbuser hatten sich angekündigt ....


----------



## franktrial (12. Oktober 2006)

So schlimm sind die Polen nun auch wieder nicht und wenn dann nehmen die bestimmt nur Fahrräder mit Sättel.
Bei Frankfurt/Oder gibst auch ein paar Polnische Fahren und die sind echt nicht schlecht.


----------



## Trialer Chris (12. Oktober 2006)

Nächste Woche donnerstag können wir warscheinlich sagen ob wir das Gelände haben. Denn dan soll die entscheidung falln. Hoffe das is klapt.


----------



## franktrial (12. Oktober 2006)

Falls es nicht klappt, konnte man sich nicht irgendwo anders treffen, waren ja nur vier Läufe dieses Jahr.Unser Gelände hat heut auch wieder neue Steine und Betonteile bekommen, langsam wirts. Aber nach Eisenhüttenstadt hat bestimmt keiner lust zu kommen.


----------



## Monty-rider (12. Oktober 2006)

also ich bin ja auch für den 28. und sehr viel wird da aufm gelände auch noch nicht gehen.
also das meiste is in der stadt.
also bis dahin freu mich über jeden trialer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialmaniax (12. Oktober 2006)

ich wäre für city


----------



## Berliner Team T (21. Oktober 2006)

So jungs wie schauts nun aus??? is schon wochenende und der donnerstag is vorbei  also was is nun mit nächstes we????


----------



## Monty-rider (21. Oktober 2006)

also wir wissen noch nicht ob ma das gelände bekomm aber drauf könn ma sin son paar haufen aus betongplatten und eventuell auch paar epal
denk mal wir treffen uns in der stadt und machen dort ne tour und dann richtung gelände
bis dahin


----------



## bertieeee (22. Oktober 2006)

so was ist denn nu wer kommt denn alles nach görlitz?


----------



## rusty84 (22. Oktober 2006)

ich komme auf jeden und bringe uwe mit.thomas hatte sich auch angemeldet.also dresden ist vertreten.hoffe ihr kommt auch.. was ist mit frank aus hütte?


----------



## Berliner Team T (23. Oktober 2006)

Also icke und der Philipp und noch nen Kumpel von mir kommen och weiss aber nich ob eventuell doch noch welche mitkommen denke mal eher net.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyMetal (24. Oktober 2006)

also wann jetz nu genau und wo? samstag? sonntag?`city? gelände?


----------



## rusty84 (25. Oktober 2006)

Samstag halb zwölf MC Donalds und dann fahren wir die verschiedenen sachen ab...


----------



## Fabi (25. Oktober 2006)

Gibt es irgendjemanden, der mit dem RE 17003 von Radeberg bis nach Görlitz mit einem Gruppenticket o.Ä. fährt und bei dessen Gruppe ich noch mit einsteigen könnte?
Das Ticket für eine Einzelperson (27 hin/zurück) ist mir viel zu teuer.


----------



## franktrial (25. Oktober 2006)

@rusty84
also bei mir ist es noch nicht 100% klar, weil ich vielleicht nach Berlin fahren, wegen Geburtstag und so, aber die Zugverbindung nach Görlitz ist ganz gut, wenn ich fahre sag ich nochmal bescheid.


----------



## franktrial (25. Oktober 2006)

So mit Samstag geht klar,weiß irgendjemand ob die Cottbuser auch kommen,dann konnte ich mit denen fahren, achso kann dann jemand von den Görlitzern zum Bahnhof kommen so gegen 10.45 weil ich nicht weiß wo MC Donalds ist,war ja auch noch nie in Görlitz.


----------



## Monty-rider (26. Oktober 2006)

@ franktrial 
die cottbuser commen auch und wenns is kommt ener zum bahnhof is ken ding


----------



## bertieeee (27. Oktober 2006)

also ich wird sagen wir treffen uns morgen um 1200 am bahnhof weil doch zeimlich viele mit zug kommen.


----------



## Monty-rider (27. Oktober 2006)

also gut da treff ma uns alle am Bahnhof um 12.00
und wenn was ist dann meldet ihr euch bei mir unter 01735828769
der sebastian stellmach vom GÖRLITZ BIKETRIAL TEAM


----------



## franktrial (27. Oktober 2006)

ok ein bisschen spät aber vielleicht siehts noch jemand, aber es wär halt nicht schlecht wenn wenigsten einer schon um 10.45 uhr am bahnhof sein könnte ,hab keine lust da so lange zu warten, leider kommt der nächste zug erst zwei stunden später an


----------



## alöx (27. Oktober 2006)

Wat denn für ein Gelände? *neugierig*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bertieeee (28. Oktober 2006)

war nen geiler tag heut bei euch jungs wetter gut tipper hoch was will man mehr , ausser nen paar geilen vids von der heutiger session also alle die was haben an medien rein damit


----------



## franktrial (28. Oktober 2006)

gleiche meinung, echt toller tag, auch wenn die hütte jungs schon ein bissel eher gehen mussten, immer gerne wieder, vielleicht ja auch dan bald in Eisenhüttenstadt..Gelände testen


----------



## Trialmaniax (28. Oktober 2006)

Sag mal Frank, wieso is eigentlich dieses Jahr der ODM Lauf in Hütte ausgefallen?


----------



## franktrial (28. Oktober 2006)

weil noch nicht genug material da war, aber nächste jahr 100%, ist zwar noch nicht übermaßig viel aber mann kann schon was abstecken, ich kann ja mal ein paar fotos reinstellen


----------



## HeavyMetal (28. Oktober 2006)

jo, war gut, und nu bilder und vids online packen!


----------



## Monty-rider (28. Oktober 2006)

war echt genial und die bilder gibts auch bald


----------



## bertieeee (29. Oktober 2006)

ich will bilder und vids


----------



## ..::HR_ONLY::.. (29. Oktober 2006)

bertieeee schrieb:


> ich will bilder und vids




schatzl der einzigste der bilder gemacht hat war doch euer kollege.....
vergiß mal ni rüber zu schicken.
bis bald in dresden......

PS:  sehr schicke abschluß session!! ........ die war hart an der "grenze"......


----------



## MSC-Trialer (29. Oktober 2006)

Ik fand die Session auch ganz nett. Ihr Görlitzer habt gute Spots  . War auch schön mit den Kollegen von der ODM mal ne gemütliche Cityrunde zu drehn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabi (29. Oktober 2006)

Ich habe ein paar Bilder von der Session hochgeladen.

Gruppenfoto:






Warm Up:










"Aldä, sieh mal wie ich stylen kann!"





Hier sieht es noch so aus, als ob keiner fahren würde:





Aber dann.





Mit einer halben Kurbel:










Einer hats nicht geschafft:





Monster-Tippung:


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (29. Oktober 2006)

schöne bilder,aber.......more please


----------



## HeavyMetal (29. Oktober 2006)

fein, aber das wars doch ne oder?MEHR!!!


----------



## isah (29. Oktober 2006)

das ist doch jackson auf dem letzten? auf jeden fall sehr fett..


----------



## alien1976 (30. Oktober 2006)

Geile Bilder. War bestimmt ne fette Session mit so viel Leuten zu fahren macht echt spass.
Mehr Bilder und habt Ihr net mehr vom ders nicht geschaft hat. oder habt ihr des in VerletzungenThread gepostet?


----------



## Fabi (30. Oktober 2006)

Ich habe nicht so viele Bilder gemacht, denn ich bin ja primär zum Trialen nach Görlitz gekommen. Außer mir gab es aber noch andere, die gefilmt und fotografiert haben.

Hier noch zwei Bilder für euch Foto-Suchtis:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialer Chris (30. Oktober 2006)

Echt coole Bilder !!!!!
Haben auchn Video getreht. Muß bloß noch geschnitten werden dan könnters auch sehn.


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (30. Oktober 2006)

isah schrieb:


> das ist doch jackson auf dem letzten? auf jeden fall sehr fett..



jep.


----------



## 525Rainer (31. Oktober 2006)

geil soviel trialer auf an haufen.
was würdet ihr sagen ist die empfehlenswerteste stadt im umkreis um trial zu fahren? görlitz? dresden? oder chemnitz?. oder sonst noch?. berlin ist uns zu weit.  andi und ich fahrn am wochenende nach hoyerswerda aber da is nur flach und nix. zumindest ein tag woll ma trialen. wo und was isn die hauptlocation in dresden?


----------



## HeavyMetal (31. Oktober 2006)

chemnitz!!!! nich vom bike galerie fred abschrecken lassen  real life is nich unbedingt = internet


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (31. Oktober 2006)

525Rainer schrieb:


> geil soviel trialer auf an haufen.
> was würdet ihr sagen ist die empfehlenswerteste stadt im umkreis um trial zu fahren? görlitz? dresden? oder chemnitz?. oder sonst noch?. berlin ist uns zu weit.  andi und ich fahrn am wochenende nach hoyerswerda aber da is nur flach und nix. zumindest ein tag woll ma trialen. wo und was isn die hauptlocation in dresden?



dresdn hat o dicke spots,jedoch relativ weit auseinander.chemnitz hat eben en haufen spots auf einem haufen zu bieten un notfalls ne halle,keine 5mins von dor innenstadt entfernt un ein gastfreundliches völkchen sind wir auch


----------



## kingspohla (31. Oktober 2006)

525Rainer schrieb:


> geil soviel trialer auf an haufen.
> was würdet ihr sagen ist die empfehlenswerteste stadt im umkreis um trial zu fahren? görlitz? dresden? oder chemnitz?. oder sonst noch?. berlin ist uns zu weit.  andi und ich fahrn am wochenende nach hoyerswerda aber da is nur flach und nix. zumindest ein tag woll ma trialen. wo und was isn die hauptlocation in dresden?




ich komm ursprünglich aus hoyerswerda.......was machstn du da?da is nix los glaubs mir....war vor kurzem bissl aufm lausitzer platz vorm karstadt fahren....
früher wars schwierig jetz is eher langweilig...aber kannst ja selber gucken...


gruß...


----------



## ..::HR_ONLY::.. (31. Oktober 2006)

HeavyMetal schrieb:


> chemnitz!!!! nich vom bike galerie fred abschrecken lassen  real life is nich unbedingt = internet




Der Herr Heavy Metal lücht....   der is extra nach Dresden Studieren gekomm um hier die Dicken Spots zu fahren!! 
Er drückt sich zwar noch ab und zu in chemnitz und leipzig rum aber unter der hand hat er gesagt findet er Dresden am geilsten...  
Ich übrigens auch!! 


                            .....:::::nettegrüßeanheavymetal::::::.....


----------



## 525Rainer (31. Oktober 2006)

kingspohla schrieb:


> ich komm ursprünglich aus hoyerswerda.......was machstn du da?da is nix los glaubs mir....war vor kurzem bissl aufm lausitzer platz vorm karstadt fahren....
> früher wars schwierig jetz is eher langweilig...aber kannst ja selber gucken...
> gruß...



ah sers.. die welt ist klein. hab in münchen a mädchen aus hy kennengelernt und  hab das als chance gesehn mir endlich mal den osten richtig anzuschaun.
meinst du diesen platz hier? : ich glaub nicht aber vorm karstadt war ich au schon.. am wochenende wollt ma eigentlich ins ossi fahren.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (31. Oktober 2006)

Was ist dem passiert?


----------



## kingspohla (31. Oktober 2006)

525Rainer schrieb:


> ah sers.. die welt ist klein. hab in münchen a mädchen aus hy kennengelernt und  hab das als chance gesehn mir endlich mal den osten richtig anzuschaun.
> meinst du diesen platz hier? : ich glaub nicht aber vorm karstadt war ich au schon.. am wochenende wollt ma eigentlich ins ossi fahren.



wie heißt die frau?
ich kenn sie bestimmt... 

nee das ist nich der platz......mußt halt überall in der stadt bissl gucken..gibt paar kleinere sachen...

gruß...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 525Rainer (31. Oktober 2006)

loana heisst das mädel. wie lang warst in hy? kann sie ja mal fragen ob sie dich kennt wenn sie sich evtl. noch irgendwann mal mei skateboard ausleihn will.


----------



## kingspohla (31. Oktober 2006)

525Rainer schrieb:


> loana heisst das mädel. wie lang warst in hy? kann sie ja mal fragen ob sie dich kennt wenn sie sich evtl. noch irgendwann mal mei skateboard ausleihn will.



naja bin seid vier jahren in münchen....bis dahin hab ich in hoy rumgekackt.....
hab mein polo getunt-mich geprügelt-bilder an die wände gemalt und was man sonst noch so in hoy fürs leben mitbekommt 

vom bild her kenn ich sie nicht..naja frag sie...dort  kennt eigentlich jeder jeden...


----------



## Cryo-Cube (31. Oktober 2006)

525Rainer schrieb:


> loana heisst das mädel. wie lang warst in hy? kann sie ja mal fragen ob sie dich kennt *wenn sie sich evtl. noch irgendwann mal mei skateboard ausleihn will.*




Ja ja, son nennt man das also heutzutage "skateboard ausleihen"


----------



## HeavyMetal (31. Oktober 2006)

> Der Herr Heavy Metal lücht.... der is extra nach Dresden Studieren gekomm um hier die Dicken Spots zu fahren!!
> Er drückt sich zwar noch ab und zu in chemnitz und leipzig rum aber unter der hand hat er gesagt findet er Dresden am geilsten...
> Ich übrigens auch!!
> 
> ...



pfffff...na toll, jetz haste mich hier bloßgestellt
naja dresden is schon ne schlecht und ich fahr hier auch richtig gerne mit den dresdnern, gibt auch echt geile spots, genau wie in leipzig, wo ich fast jede woche mal nen tag bin! aber ich komm halt aus chemnitz und ahb dort mit trialen angefangen, dort kenn ich jeden spot und man verbindet halt viele erinnerungen damit! doch ohne mist, wir ham wirklich paar gute spots, grad unser stadtbrunnen aus dem das wasser gelassen wurde isn sau guter spot!

naja das sach ich einfach mal, kommt nach dresden und chemnitz, dann habter ein echt fettes trial wochenender!!!!


----------



## Fabi (31. Oktober 2006)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:


> Was ist dem passiert?


Mit einem Trial-Unfall hat das Bild nichts zu tun.
Ich hab das Blut nur fotografiert, weil es davon in Görlitz an jeder Ecke was gibt; teilweise sind es sogar richtige Blutlachen.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (1. November 2006)

und von was kommen Blutlachen? Schlägereien oder wie


----------



## kingspohla (1. November 2006)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:


> und von was kommen Blutlachen? Schlägereien oder wie



na sicher stefan du nase.......das ist der goldene osten...dort sind die leute nich so weich wie.......... 

gruß........


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (1. November 2006)

rofl


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (1. November 2006)

kingspohla schrieb:


> na sicher stefan du nase.......das ist der goldene osten...dort sind die leute nich so weich wie..........
> 
> gruß........



hm, nur komisch, dass die ersten beiden Plätze im Ranking von den Städten mti der höchsten Kriminalitätsrate Hamburg und Frankfurt sind......

tja....von wegen weich.....hehe....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSC-Trialer (1. November 2006)

kingspohla schrieb:


> na sicher stefan du nase.......das ist der goldene osten...dort sind die leute nich so weich wie..........
> 
> gruß........



Euch kann man aber auch nix vormachen. Wir wollten unsere Bikes net von den dort ansässigen Polen klauen lassen und haben uns halt zur Wehr gesetzt


----------



## timmiz (1. November 2006)

-=:trialsMAX:=- schrieb:


> hm, nur komisch, dass die ersten beiden Plätze im Ranking von den Städten mti der höchsten Kriminalitätsrate Hamburg und Frankfurt sind......
> 
> tja....von wegen weich.....hehe....



gibt sicherlich auch böse jungs in frankfurt ,hamburg,auf den alpen usw.....

gruß......


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (1. November 2006)

sogar die meisten....


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (1. November 2006)

wo nochmal ????   in Görlitz???






Bremen ist gut dabei 

und München auch


----------



## Cryo-Cube (1. November 2006)

Ja München... hier gibst nur Liebe und selbgebackene Kekse


----------



## kingspohla (1. November 2006)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:


> Ja München... hier gibst nur Liebe und selbgebackene Kekse




hmm kekse...bringst nachher am besten welche mit...wenn du kommst

....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## !Monty! (1. November 2006)

und was ist mit Braunschweig


----------



## HeavyMetal (1. November 2006)

und wohin fährt der rainer nun?


----------



## 525Rainer (1. November 2006)

wenns nach mir geht überall hin. aber es gibt noch a paar faktoren abzuklären. zum beispiel zickt der andi rum usw. sind harte wochenenden mit mir was schlaf, weggehn und sport angeht und er weiss nicht ob ers durchhält. die jugend braucht irgenedwie noch mehr schlaf und so.


----------



## HeavyMetal (1. November 2006)

schade, also nur nach chemnitz  
ihr werdets nich bereuen!!


----------



## HeavyMetal (2. November 2006)

na rainer, wie denn nu? halle in chemnitz?


----------



## stilo (3. November 2006)

kingspohla schrieb:


> naja bin seid vier jahren in münchen....bis dahin hab ich in hoy rumgekackt.....
> hab mein polo getunt-mich geprügelt-bilder an die wände gemalt und was man sonst noch so in hoy fürs leben mitbekommt



hallo kingspohla...bist du früher in hy auch schon trial gefahren? vielelicht kennen wir uns ja. habe da meine jugend verbracht und auch viel gefahren...


----------



## 525Rainer (3. November 2006)

HeavyMetal schrieb:


> na rainer, wie denn nu? halle in chemnitz?


andi hat gecancelt.


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (3. November 2006)

wieso trifft man sich net einfach am sonntag irgendwo un fährt dann zusammen spot für spot ab?un mit dem "jemand normales" vervorurteilst du hier hoff ich niemanden,den du nicht persönlich kennst....


----------



## MSC-Trialer (3. November 2006)

M!et$ch0rek schrieb:


> wieso trifft man sich net einfach am sonntag irgendwo un fährt dann zusammen spot für spot ab?



Sonntag wäre echt cool da könnt ich sogar mit fahren kommen. Würde auch vorschlagen wir treffen uns in der Stadt und fahren dann zu den Spots bzw. in die Halle wenn das Wetter mies ist. Einziger Nachteil ist das unsere Halle kein Licht hat also lasst euch net zu viel Zeit


----------



## 525Rainer (3. November 2006)

andi hat mir 5min vor dem treffpunkt gecancelt. es wird also keiner kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyMetal (12. November 2006)

ich will ja hier keinen nerven aber...VIDEO??? mehr Bilder?????


----------



## Berliner Team T (12. November 2006)

he wasn nun mit dem versprochenen vid???


----------



## MSC-Trialer (12. November 2006)

Berliner Team T schrieb:


> he wasn nun mit dem versprochenen vid???



Genau, was is damit. Dachtet wohl wir hätten das vergessen oder wie


----------



## bertieeee (13. November 2006)

aber nu los hier wir warten doch alle


----------



## Berliner Team T (15. November 2006)

zacki zacki will was sehen.
erst mund wässerig machen und dann sowas


----------



## Trialer Chris (16. November 2006)

Würds ja rin stellen is aber etwas zu groß (ca. 7 GB). Für die die nach Hütte komm kann ichs ja auf dvd mitbringen.


----------



## ecols (16. November 2006)

kompression heißt das zauberwort!


----------



## HeavyMetal (16. November 2006)

7GB? geht das 4 stunden? 20 minuten vid geht doch schön auf max 100 mb runter, los, jetz, nix hütte, wir wollns alle, hier im netz!!!!


----------



## HeavyMetal (19. November 2006)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabi (19. November 2006)

Haha.
Ich hab die DVD ja schon, weil ich gestern in Hütte war.
Es sind übrigens 40min auf 1,7GB.


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (19. November 2006)

Fabi schrieb:


> Haha.
> Ich hab die DVD ja schon, weil ich gestern in Hütte war.
> Es sind übrigens 40min auf 1,7GB.



na dann kompemier das vid doch ma,schei$$ auf quali.


----------



## Fabi (19. November 2006)

Tut mir leid.
In Sachen Videobearbeitung und -komprimierung bin ich nicht sachkundig.
Wollte nur fett angeben.


----------



## EchoPure (19. November 2006)

kannste das nicht einfach bei http://tv.isg.si reinstellen oder ist das zu groß?


----------



## HeavyMetal (19. November 2006)

ahhhhhhhhhh, 40 minuten kricht man doch locker auf 300-400 mb bei ner akzeptablen quali, ich hatte mal ein 10 min vid auf 2 mb und man konnte immer noch was erkennen, jetz stellt euch ma ne so an, ich will das jetz auch mal sehn


----------



## ..::HR_ONLY::.. (20. November 2006)

jo wär mal schön das vid für die allgemeinheit frei zu geben....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 525Rainer (20. November 2006)

tu das video im fernseher abspielen und film es mit einem handy mit video funktion ab. lad dann die 400 clips einfach nummeriert hoch!


----------



## BraVe´ (20. November 2006)

Cool cool.dann gibste dem Rainer die links zu den clips und er fügt sie für uns zusammen.. und schwubs - fertig ist das video   


Mfg


----------



## HeavyMetal (11. Dezember 2006)

video`?????


----------



## Fabi (11. Dezember 2006)

Wir müssen mal zusammen in DD fahren, dann bringe ich dir die DVD mit.


----------



## HeavyMetal (12. Dezember 2006)

dann sach bescheid, meine nummer haste doch oder??


----------

